# Scrollbalken designen, Browserübergreifend



## jeipack (5. September 2013)

Hi
Was ich will ist grundsätzlich einfach: Die Scrollbar schwarz, ohne Pfeile und das für IE8-10, Chrome, Firefox, Safari.

Ich habe schon ein paar Dinge ausprobiert, nichts war wirklich befriedigend.

Ich habe schon ein paar Sachen probiert. Ausnahmsweise funktioniert es diesmal vor allem im IE so wie ich es will aber Chrome/Firefox machen Probleme.
Ich habe auch jQuery Plugins ausprobiert die browserübergreifend sein sollen. Allerdings designen die nicht die normale Scrollbar sondern blenden diese aus und erzeugen eine eigene.
Z.B.: http://jscrollpane.kelvinluck.com/
Das Problem bei dieser: Ändert man die Grösse des Browserfensters, bleibt die Scrollbar trotzdem am gleichen Ort.


So genug der Worte, hat wer von euch eine Idee wie ich browserübergreifend die Scrollbar designen kann?


Edit:
 @ComFreek: Geht nicht gibts nicht 
Ich versuchs nun weiter mit: http://jscrollpane.kelvinluck.com/
Packe den ganzen Inhalt in ein Div mit 100% width and height und wende danach jsrollpane darauf an. Asserdem habe ich:
[/javascrpt]
$(window).resize(function() {
	console.log("resized");
	$('#scrollme').jScrollPane();
});[/javascrpt]
Somit kann auch die Browsergrösse geändert werden.
Allerdings macht der IE jetzt wieder Probleme. Wenn ich jscrollpane direkt auf den body-Tag funktionierts im IE, allerdings ist die Seite dann ein bisschen grösser als 100% (Die Scrollbar schaut rechts über den Fensterrand raus, man somit kann theoretisch ein bisschen nach rechts scrollen). Wenn ich jscrollpane wie jetzt auf ein Div setze, macht der IE aber wieder extra Scrollbalken und die Scrollbalken am Div funktionieren nicht.


Fazit: 
Wenn jemand sowas schon mal hingebracht hat bin ich Dankbar für ein paar Tipps. Ansonsten wird das jetzt erstmal gefreezt, weil ist wirklich nur ein Detail.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (5. September 2013)

Hi,
grundsätzlich geht das wie comfreak scheinbar schon sagte nicht.
http://www.designmadeingermany.de/ hat auch sowas gemacht. Frag dort doch einfach mal nach wie die das realisiert haben.

Grüße


----------



## ComFreek (5. September 2013)

Hallo,

in WebKit-Browsern kannst du Scrollbars mittels CSS mit Vendorpräfixen verändern:
http://css-tricks.com/custom-scrollbars-in-webkit/


PS: Jan's Beitrag bezog sich auf einen Beitrag, den ich eben gelöscht hatte. Nur der Vollständigkeit halber


----------



## jeipack (5. September 2013)

Hey
danke für die Links!
http://www.designmadeingermany.de/ sieht interessant aus. Aber ich glaube nicht dass ich da einfach nachfragen kann, eher abschauen (Sofern ich die Zeit bekomme das zu analysieren..:/

Ich halte den Thread aktuell fall es hier doch mal noch was neues gibt.


----------

